# Hollinger: Rockets, Offseason Survivors



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> No, Plan A didn't work. Houston's plot to get Bosh was dead on arrival and the Rockets ended up spending excessively because other teams kept going after their players (Kyle Lowry signed a big offer sheet with Cleveland and Luis Scola was poised to do the same with New Jersey before the Rockets intervened with a big offer). Throw in the use of nearly the entire midlevel exception on Brad Miller and the Rockets have quietly become among the league's biggest spenders. Houston's payroll stands at about $10 million over the luxury-tax threshold.
> 
> 
> By any reasonable standard, Scola's five-year, $47 million deal is rich for a 30-year-old power forward. Yet as I keep mentioning, the rules of the game dictate overpaying to keep your own players once a team is over the cap. Houston is intractably so, assuming it plans on keeping Yao Ming after this season, and thus didn't have the money to replace Scola if he'd left.
> ...


*Link*


----------

